
Ask HN: Best uses for spaced-repetition software? - kcovia
Other than foreign languages, what are the best uses for SRS software, such as Anki? At the moment I&#x27;m using Anki for:<p>- terminal commands (I&#x27;m fairly new to coding)<p>- high-level English vocabulary (already a native speaker)<p>- Spanish, Polish, and Italian
======
LittleFishyChan
I have used SuperMemo for the last nine years of my life to learn three
languages, lots of scientific concepts I had long forgotten after leaving
school, world history, jokes and countless other information. Spaced
repetition is one of the coolest modern inventions and one of the best uses of
computers on the human mind that I know of. It totally rocks as long as you
put in effort.

------
Kortaggio
I'm starting a new Anki deck to memorize the names of people I meet. When I
add a new contact I usually make notes in the "other" section of my contact
book but they're not very useful if I don't get reminded about it (i.e. I
don't randomly bump into the person on a semi-regular basis). I have a feeling
spaced recognition for remembering names is also going to help me keep in
touch with people that I haven't seen in a while.

~~~
rahimnathwani
What is your question/answer structure? Do you take a photo of each person you
meet?

~~~
Kortaggio
If I've had a significant conversation with them and it's not socially
inappropriate to ask for a photo, then I'll probably ask for a photo. If not,
then I plan on just writing a brief description of the general circumstances
that we met. E.g. "The teller at XYZ bank that helped you set up a company
bank account"

------
kndyry
Gwern has a great write-up on spaced repetition [0] which you might find
useful. He addresses your questions and introduces several other
considerations in addition.

[0]
[http://www.gwern.net/Spaced%20repetition](http://www.gwern.net/Spaced%20repetition)

------
lifeisstillgood
I honestly don't know - maybe if you posted this again in 12 hours, then 24,
then 72 I might have thought of something

:-)

More seriously the names-reminder is a _great_ idea

